# [Update] Mis a jour Qt

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais régulièrement les mises à jour @world, et depuis une semaine, je n'y arrive plus car j'ai des conflits avec Qt que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Mon système utilise un profil amd64/systemd/gnome3, il semblerait que portage veuille désinstaller les paquets assurant l'emulation 32 bits, je ne comprends pas le pourquoi ?

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée sur la manière de faire pour résoudre ces conflits ?

```
dbox2 jay # emerge -uavDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libintl-0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20150304 [20140728] 46 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="-debug -doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 31 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  USE="static-libs -static" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3  USE="unicode -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gmp-5.1.3-r1  USE="cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1  USE="-debug -pax_kernel -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1  USE="ipv6 -netgroups -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1:0/4  USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1  USE="static-libs -java" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.16:0/16  USE="apng static-libs (-neon)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1:2  USE="jpeg threads tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1:0/2  USE="lcms static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20 [5.20.1-r4:0/5.20] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13 410 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 [3.480.0] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 [2.490.0] 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1l-r1  USE="tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.23  USE="-examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.81 [3.79] USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -da -de -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1 314 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] media-plugins/vdr-iptv-2.2.0 [2.1.3] 58 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] media-plugins/vdr-femon-2.2.0 [2.1.1] 83 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.4:0/6 [4.2:0/6] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 1 807 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.42.2:2  USE="dbus (mime) -debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1  USE="-hardened -internal-glib" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.12 [1.8.11_p1] USE="ldap nls pam sendmail -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 2 435 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 235 961 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.5:2  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 fontforge png static-libs -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -harfbuzz -infinality -utils" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2:1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59  USE="-libkms -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.3  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.13  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1:0/11  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.4:4.8 [4.8.3:4.8] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize (-altivec) (-awt) -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 25 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="pam" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2  USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib -dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="fr -cs -de -en -fi -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1  USE="cxx ogg (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] cross-avr/gcc-4.9.2:4.9.2::x-portage [4.9.2:4.9::x-portage] USE="cxx multilib nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -cilk% -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -go -graphite -hardened -libssp -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -sanitize -vanilla" 22 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2-r2  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam suid systemd udev unicode -caps -fdformat -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-216-r3:0/2  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit seccomp (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http -idn (-kdbus) -lz4 -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1  USE="systemd (-static-libs)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="-es" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.32.0:0/51 [0.26.5:0/46] USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-qt5)" 1 572 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1:0/1.11  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4 [4.8.5-r4:4] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r7  USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) {-test} -xen -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508  USE="(development) opengl" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libICE[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libICE[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXScrnSaver[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXinerama[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXinerama[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXv[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXv[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXrandr[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXrandr[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXxf86vm[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXcursor[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXcursor[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXi[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXi[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] media-libs/freetype[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/freetype[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXdamage[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXdamage[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1, x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10, x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0, x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1, x11-proto/presentproto-1.0, x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2, x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4, x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8, x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4, x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11, x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2, x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14, x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1, x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1, x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1, x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2, x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1, x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9, x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1, x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1, x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3, x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8, x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59, x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4, x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1, x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1, x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1, x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2, x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1, x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0, x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1, x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17, x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1, media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2, x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3, x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1, x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2, x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2, x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8, dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1, x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1, x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27, x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1, x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1, x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXt[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXt[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libxcb[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libxcb[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXvMC[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXvMC[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXtst[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXtst[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] media-libs/fontconfig[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/fontconfig[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libSM[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libSM[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks b      ] x11-libs/libXmu[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXmu[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mpg123-1.18.1  USE="alsa ipv6 pulseaudio sdl (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -int-quality -jack -nas -oss -portaudio" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-mmx)" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508  USE="alsa development -pulseaudio" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4, media-sound/mpg123-1.18.1, media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1, media-libs/libogg-1.3.1, media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1, media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28, media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r7)

[ebuild     U ~] www-client/google-chrome-41.0.2272.118_p1 [41.0.2272.101_p1] USE="plugins" LINGUAS="fr -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 46 465 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2:2  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2, media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2)

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gstplugins-20140508-r1  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gstplugins[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gstplugins[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2)

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r2:0.1  USE="introspection -python {-test} -upnp (-msn%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:5  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  USE="static-libs (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.7.4:3  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-firebird%)" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0:0/3.5  USE="libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18.11:3.18.11 [3.14.14:3.14.14, 3.16.5:3.16.5, 3.18.7:3.18.7, 3.18.9:3.18.9] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 336 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12  USE="development -kerberos -ldap -pam" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.13, media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1, media-libs/libpng-1.6.16, media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6, dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2, sys-apps/systemd-216-r3, dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1, net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2, dev-db/sqlite-3.8.7.4, media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1, dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1, dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1, net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2, sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0, dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3, dev-libs/libtasn1-4.4, net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1, sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16, media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1, dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4, dev-libs/glib-2.42.2)

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6, sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1, sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1, sys-devel/gettext-0.19.3, sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2, sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1, dev-libs/gmp-5.1.3-r1, dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1l-r1, sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1, sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3)

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32]" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2-r2)

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32]" is blocking dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1)

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20140508-r1  USE="development" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2, dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1, dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1)

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev xvmc -bindist -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/glu-9.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1-r1  USE="-debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.3.5.2-r1 [4.3.5.2] USE="gnome (-aqua) -java -kde" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 72 323 KiB

[uninstall     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 

[blocks b      ] media-libs/mesa[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/mesa[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks b      ] media-libs/freeglut[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/freeglut[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1, media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1-r1, x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59, media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1)

[blocks b      ] media-libs/glu[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/glu[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

Total: 128 packages (19 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 104 reinstalls, 7 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 375 882 KiB

Conflict: 44 blocks (7 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.32.0:0/51::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/51 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.3.5.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

  (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.24:0/46=[cairo] required by (app-text/evince-3.14.2:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 7 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[accessibility,abi_x86_32(-)] required by (net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,egl=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4 required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtopengl:4 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-irc/xchat-gnome-0.26.1-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (22 Mar 2015)

# Upstream dead for ages, many unresolved bugs (#533542).

# Removal in a month.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
dbox2 jay # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1537056 total,    172668 free

KiB Swap:    3156768 total,   2992000 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Apr 2015 00:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700 b2c2-flexcop-pci" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le problème n'est pas lié à QT mais au système multilib.

Il faut activer des paquets en 32 bits via package.use.

----------

## jaypeche

Bonjour Xavier,

Merçi pour ta réponse,

Je suis effectivement en multilib et portage veut recompiler de nombreux paquets en ABI_X86 32bits.

J'ai reussi a solutionner mon problème en lançant un : emerge -uavDN --backtrack=30 world comme me le recommandais portage.

Cela a eu pour effet de générer 2 modifiications dans package.keywords :

```
# required by net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1[qt4]

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.0[wifi]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1 ~amd64

# required by app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18[qt4,opengl,-headless]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6-r1 ~amd64

```

Je tente l'update et je passerais ce sujet comme résolu si ça fonctionne.   :Wink: 

----------

## Avv2

Bonjour,

Tu as skype d'installé, c'est lui qui génère ce soucis, en tout cas chez moi, je l'ai dé-installé depuis tout ok.

ne pas oublier de lire : eselect news read 12 (chez moi 12 = annonce du changement)

----------

